# I'm keeping mine...



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-lawn-grass-probably-isnt-greener/

No thanks.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Interesting read. I'm not sure I buy it. I agree that using native plants is always a good idea but I don't think I'll be turning my property into a prarie anytime soon. They also rubbed me the wrong way with the "making life easier" statement. Everything in our lives is advertised as making life easier. What is wrong with a little hard work? I enjoy sweating in the yard in 90 degree summer heat and then looking at what I've done and feeling proud. There are few things left in our world that aren't graded on likes and views. A well maintained lawn is something we do by us for us. Making life easier is not something I'm interested in when it comes to my lawn. Unless it's one of those oscillating blades for my trimmer like @Ware has. I'd be ok with that.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

I dunno, I find myself thinking more and more of branching out beyond such intense focus on turf. Just ideas rattling around in my head but after years of turf as the main course in most landscapes, I wonder if it would be better as appetizer and dessert. Landscape as moving towards formal garden rather than "lawn." Heresy?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Green said:


> https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-lawn-grass-probably-isnt-greener/
> 
> No thanks.


Indeed. The way one reels in millennials today is to use the word "Sustainable". If you use that word, millennials will be eating out of your hand.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Tell this to all of the HOAs. Most require turfgrass in the area to be kept at a specific height, green, and of a uniform type of turf.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-lawn-grass-probably-isnt-greener/
> ...


Hmmm. I think I'm technically millennial. It just sounds more like an opinion piece than anything else (I put on my critical thinking). Not really science, imho.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Interesting read. I'm not sure I buy it. I agree that using native plants is always a good idea but I don't think I'll be turning my property into a prarie anytime soon. They also rubbed me the wrong way with the "making life easier" statement. Everything in our lives is advertised as making life easier. What is wrong with a little hard work? I enjoy sweating in the yard in 90 degree summer heat and then looking at what I've done and feeling proud. There are few things left in our world that aren't graded on likes and views. A well maintained lawn is something we do by us for us. Making life easier is not something I'm interested in when it comes to my lawn. Unless it's one of those oscillating blades for my trimmer like @Ware has. I'd be ok with that.


To me, it's also about the usability factor. A meadow with tall grass and lots of ticks may be natural, but it's not usable. A mown lawn is usable. If we weren't after yard usability as humans, TLF would be on a natural/native plant community instead of one focused on lawns. I plan to have kids one day, and a meadow with high grass and ticks is not optimal for them to use.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Read the article. I live in an area that has an over abundance of rainwater, so I'm not using water that 
is not sustainable. I don't use any herbicides or pesticides because my lawn is so thick the undesirable weeds do not survive.. I am using mostly organic fertilizers that are a renewable resource. I will soon be purchasing a battery powered mower and all our electricity in B.C. is from hydroelectric sources. 
So when it comes down to it having a nice green lawn is not that terrible unless you live in an arid desert environment.


----------

